# My favorite color of fall, Chrome!!!!



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

The wonz and I went out and targeted fall steel today. Decent day going 4-12. A lot of hot fresh fish in the system. The 3 males we boated we’re all over 12lbs. The hen was 6lbs. Lost some absolute brutes! I was running a 3/8 oz aero slip float on 12 lb sunline finefloat mainline, 3/8 inline sinker with 8lb sniper leader. 8 mills were the beads of choice.


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

Sick nasty chrome captain n crew!


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice fish


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice work gents!!


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Nicely done. Went out looking for chrome on Sunday with no luck.


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

Well done!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice report. Did the Capn clean a nice fish at the Tippy cleaning station, Saturday afternoon?


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

There were a lot of fish in-shore at dawn Sunday morning; I’m sure some of them ‘sniffed the river water’.


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> Nice report. Did the Capn clean a nice fish at the Tippy cleaning station, Saturday afternoon?


We fished Sunday only. The little hen wrapped her self in the gills so we had to harvest her. Bled her in the river and put her on ice to be cleaned in the wonzs garage.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

ride knife high on skin, slice carefully both sides of lateral line, brush on olive oil, salt pepper filet evenly , grill 2-3 minutes per side and will be fantastic. found using real mayo light coat works good its only to hold pepper salt just need light film. its stupid easy but everyone cooks the living daylights out of fresh fish.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Fall steelhead are the best. The fish are in peak condition and often are willing to bite lures or spawn. Additionally there's no remorse from potentially harassing the fish during their spawning migration like in the springtime.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Fall Steelhead bite good, fight good, and eat good. Love em. 

I love some fresh Skipper filets, sauteed in butter, with minced garlic, and onions. Just a tiny bit of salt, and pepper, and sautee on high heat for about 45 seconds/side. Wipe the pan lightly with some olive oil first, so the butter doesn't scorch as fast.


----------



## Agarza37 (6 mo ago)

The Wonz back at it with another heavy momma!!!


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Agarza37 said:


> The Wonz back at it with another heavy momma!!!
> View attachment 860147
> 
> View attachment 860148


Beautiful Michigan chrome!!


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

nice. sometimes just gotta say f it and go up north steelhead fishing. the world will survive being gone for a few days.


----------



## Agarza37 (6 mo ago)

salmon_slayer06 said:


> nice. sometimes just gotta say f it and go up north steelhead fishing. the world will survive being gone for a few days.


My thoughts exactly! Fished Thursday-Sunday… multiple rivers from southwest to northwest. Plenty of Chrome, and some skein biters yet even…


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

salmon_slayer06 said:


> nice. sometimes just gotta say f it and go up north steelhead fishing. the world will survive being gone for a few days.


I agree,
just put in for PTO for this friday. Need my fix badly!!!!


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

PunyTrout said:


> Fall steelhead are the best. The fish are in peak condition and often are willing to bite lures or spawn. Additionally there's no remorse from potentially harassing the fish during their spawning migration like in the springtime.


Whether you whack a hen in October or March, it's the same potential impact to natural reproduction. In itself, one fish is meaningless to any given year class. But cumulatively, the more fall fish put on the grill across the state, the less available hens to compete for redds in March/April. But again, it's the overall harvest that counts. If we all would harvest just 1 or 2 fish per fall, there would not likely be any harvest impact. Unfortunately, we have guides running around in jet boats on smaller, local rivers just so they can get their clients 3 fish a piece. Sucks seeing 6 chromers taken out of the system on every good fishing day by the same characters, simply cause 'its their job' to harvest a shared natural, public resource is getting pretty old. We need 1 fish harvest limit in ALL waters for steelhead and no fish for the guide's limit.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Benzie Rover said:


> Whether you whack a hen in October or March, it's the same potential impact to natural reproduction. In itself, one fish is meaningless to any given year class. But cumulatively, the more fall fish put on the grill across the state, the less available hens to compete for redds in March/April. But again, it's the overall harvest that counts. If we all would harvest just 1 or 2 fish per fall, there would not likely be any harvest impact. Unfortunately, we have guides running around in jet boats on smaller, local rivers just so they can get their clients 3 fish a piece. Sucks seeing 6 chromers taken out of the system on every good fishing day by the same characters, simply cause 'its their job' to harvest a shared natural, public resource is getting pretty old. We need 1 fish harvest limit in ALL waters for steelhead and no fish for the guide's limit.


Several guides running 18’ jets out on the B. I shake my head seeing them going 30plus on a river that is as wide as their boat is long. Used to be confined to 2 launches but area has grown since logs have cut out. 
It doesn’t seem to draw enough attention by dnr.


----------



## SkunkCity (May 15, 2019)

nighttime said:


> Several guides running 18’ jets out on the B. I shake my head seeing them going 30plus on a river that is as wide as their boat is long. Used to be confined to 2 launches but area has grown since logs have cut out.
> It doesn’t seem to draw enough attention by dnr.


We were in my buddies raft back in early September and we almost got ran over by a "guide" running a jet in one of the middle stretches of this river. It was nearly dark and the guy came just roaring around the corner. Of course, he gave the, "it's a jet, I can't slow down or I'll get stuck" excuse.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

SkunkCity said:


> We were in my buddies raft back in early September and we almost got ran over by a "guide" running a jet in one of the middle stretches of this river. It was nearly dark and the guy came just roaring around the corner. Of course, he gave the, "it's a jet, I can't slow down or I'll get stuck" excuse.


Yea it’s been bad for years. Glad you didn’t get ran over. This year in low water fishing lower we had a Lund 21T come down river, like wtf. They couldn’t plain out lol. Just need to start filing complaints


----------



## SkunkCity (May 15, 2019)

Finally stuck a couple today. Lost a lot more than I landed but it was nice to get some chrome in a small river. Also ran into @PunyTrout. Always nice to see fellow MS members.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Although I’ve never met you punny, somehow your every where!?!?


----------



## SkunkCity (May 15, 2019)

Got out again this morning. Cold morning, hot start as I hooked and lost one on my first drift. Ended up 3/4. I love fall steel!


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

SkunkCity said:


> Got out again this morning. Cold morning, hot start as I hooked and lost one on my first drift. Ended up 3/4. I love fall steel!
> View attachment 862776
> 
> View attachment 862775
> ...


Beauties..nice fish. Heading up on Tuesday.. can't wait.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

SkunkCity said:


> Got out again this morning. Cold morning, hot start as I hooked and lost one on my first drift. Ended up 3/4. I love fall steel!
> View attachment 862776
> 
> View attachment 862775
> ...


Is that a Bloop bead?


----------



## SkunkCity (May 15, 2019)

Bob Hunter said:


> Is that a Bloop bead?


Yes, it is. Good catch. I can’t remember what the name is but I’ve done well on them this fall.


----------



## Agarza37 (6 mo ago)

Got out with @rippin lip yesterday afternoon. After a slow solo morning we wound up hooking quite a few. Until the last 10 minutes of our tenure we couldn’t keep one hooked, but patience always prevails. Thanks RL for joining me , always better luck when I have you on my boat!


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

Agarza37 said:


> Got out with @rippin lip yesterday afternoon. After a slow solo morning we wound up hooking quite a few. Until the last 10 minutes of our tenure we couldn’t keep one hooked, but patience always prevails. Thanks RL for joining me , always better luck when I have you on my boat!
> View attachment 862747


Just when you think the fish always win! So happy for you to finally break the curse on the Big Riv. Great times bro!!!


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

SkunkCity said:


> Got out again this morning. Cold morning, hot start as I hooked and lost one on my first drift. Ended up 3/4. I love fall steel!
> View attachment 862776
> 
> View attachment 862775
> ...


Time to change your user name to “RippinLip City”! Love to see you “GettinUm!!!”


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

SkunkCity said:


> Yes, it is. Good catch. I can’t remember what the name is but I’ve done well on them this fall.


I have as well.


----------



## Agarza37 (6 mo ago)

slow day from everyone it sounds like on the river. Still found a few.. @rippin lip came through and put us in the right water! 















Rea


----------



## Braeden R (Nov 11, 2020)

A few from this weekend


































Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Braeden R said:


> A few from this weekend
> View attachment 864811
> 
> View attachment 864812
> ...


Hell yeah those are beautiful brother


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

great catch, for such terrible weather


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Wow, those are some really nice fish! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Braeden R (Nov 11, 2020)

Fishndude said:


> Wow, those are some really nice fish! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks! The darker buck is my new PB!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Braeden R (Nov 11, 2020)

riverbob said:


> great catch, for such terrible weather


Thanks, The winds did make it rough… found a few areas that weren’t too dirty from the rain and got lucky.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Braeden R (Nov 11, 2020)

Grinnell said:


> Hell yeah those are beautiful brother


Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## SkunkCity (May 15, 2019)

Fished with Braeden yesterday. Got a few chromers.


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

It looks like I'll be able to make a trip up and fish the BigM in early December, maybe a couple days. Any words of wisdom?


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

I hit suicide yesterday. Banking it due to my truck being down. 
It was hard for me to get motivated with the snow and cold and everything thats been going down lately.
After walking down to the river and seeing the misty fog hanging in the trees, hearing the hush of the snow falling and water trickling, well the river got me back to being right again.

On my 3rd cast, using salmon skein tied in sacks bounced along the bottom. Real hard yank on the tail out! "YES"! Hooked up with a really nice hen. Biggest steelhead I've landed, "so far" this season. Very fresh, white belly. Was one of those acrobatic fish. Doing cartwheels and clearing the water by feet. 
I was really digging it! Felt awesome, "I CAN catch them, yay"! 

Kneeling down in the river, fish all tired out cradled in the water between my knees, I propped my phone up in the rocks for a pic. Focused it up, the river was going to be in the back ground with me holding this gorgeous hen. It was going to be epic. A framer even! 
Clicked the timer, cradled the hen in my hands just above the water, all perfect like a cover shot for STS magazine. Suddenly, without warning, she had a burst of energy. Went crazy and thrashed herself out of my hands. I tried my best to keep my grip on her tail, but she got the better of me, I couldn't hold her. She managed to escape. 
Click goes my camera......DOH!!!!!!!

Well thats the sort of luck I been having lately. Figures. But yes it could have been worse right? 
Very nice day to be out. I got my fix. Got my head right. All that matters


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Erik said:


> I hit suicide yesterday...I tried my best to keep my grip on her tail, but she got the better of me, I couldn't hold her. She managed to escape.
> Click goes my camera......DOH!!!!!!!



We've all had that happen.

Sometimes posting the _failed picture _instead is better/more entertaining than any hero shot.


Glad you got out and were able to hook up.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Picture doesnt really matter too much you remember it just as good either way...just 'proof'...almost all the best fish I have ever caught of any species have eluded cameras somehow. For most of 2010s I didnt even carry one 95% of the time.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Picture doesnt really matter too much you remember it just as good either way...just 'proof'...almost all the best fish I have ever caught of any species have eluded cameras somehow. For most of 2010s I didnt even carry one 95% of the time.


The memories are great, but looking back at my old fishing and hunting pictures instantly takes me back to that very day and it helps me remember everything vividly.


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

There is something about scrolling through past photos from fishing trips when you’re having a rough day that can help set your mind straight. Whether it’s fish photos, scenery photos, friends/family you were with, the food you were eating….. it’s all cool to scroll back through from time to time and relive the memories. When I can’t be on the river, sometimes just going through photos helps set my mind straight!


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

AdamBradley said:


> There is something about scrolling through past photos from fishing trips when you’re having a rough day that can help set your mind straight. Whether it’s fish photos, scenery photos, friends/family you were with, the food you were eating….. it’s all cool to scroll back through from time to time and relive the memories. When I can’t be on the river, sometimes just going through photos helps set my mind straight!


I sent mine off to a place that made a book for me, I dug it out last night and went thru it, its all about fishing on the BigM


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Ojh said:


> I sent mine off to a place that made a book for me, I dug it out last night and went thru it, its all about fishing on the BigM


oh man! That would be pretty cool to do. Scrolling on the phone works but some old school page flipping definitely has a whole different feel to it!


----------



## Rando Wilson (Jul 4, 2020)

I have 3 large full albums and still page through them a couple times a year. Unfortunately stopped once digital camera and phones came out. Physical pics will likely be passed down, but I've lost too many memories to deleted/malfunctioning memory cards and putting phones and digital cameras in the washing machine.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

There are probably kids right now or soon that will have no idea that pictures were once 'printed out' rather than viewed on a digital device screen.


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

PunyTrout said:


> There are probably kids right now or soon that will have no idea that pictures were once 'printed out' rather than viewed on a digital device screen.


We remember when we invested time & effort in the taking of a simple photo. We'd have to purchase the film and load the camera, then wind up the exposed film and take it to the local Rexall that would send it out for developing. A couple weeks later we'd have the photo, if it turned out, and then paste those little corners in the photo album to save the photo with a brief description of what we'd captured. I think they meant a little more to us.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I mostly stopped taking pictures of fish years before I got a cell phone with a camera. I have a bunch of photo albums of fish I've caught, and they mostly just take up shelf space. It is fun to go through them once in a while, and revisit old memories. But I've got all the Steelhead pictures I need, for sure. I did take pics (on my phone) of a couple big Walleyes I caught, this year. 10.5# and 9.5#. I'll delete them when I get tired of showing them off.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Look! _actual photo albums.  _











_real leather too._


Leave them on a coffee table for visitors to flip through while they wait...


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Just a pic that will probably get deleted in time. Solid day with big fish loving gold and orange tots. One we got the phone out for


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

riverman said:


> View attachment 868761
> 
> Just a pic that will probably get deleted in time. Solid day with big fish loving gold and orange tots. One we got the phone out for


Beautiful Michigan buck! Thanks for sharing for the people who can’t be there. Hard to beat hardware bites!


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

nighttime said:


> Beautiful Michigan buck! Thanks for sharing for the people who can’t be there. Hard to beat hardware bites!





nighttime said:


> Beautiful Michigan buck! Thanks for sharing for the people who can’t be there. Hard to beat hardware bites!


You want to catch fish use spawn or beads. Been down that road years ago. What to catch pigs, put a plug in the water.


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Double striper
Nice!


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

riverman said:


> You want to catch fish use spawn or beads. Been down that road years ago. What to catch pigs, put a plug in the water.


Very true, not just big but angry fish also. I love to hardware bites!!


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

riverman said:


> You want to catch fish use spawn or beads. Been down that road years ago. What to catch pigs, put a plug in the water.


 i agree n i also believe ya get more males on plugs


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

riverman said:


> You want to catch fish use spawn or beads. Been down that road years ago. What to catch pigs, put a plug in the water.


very true. Bill Herzog certainly is known for the number of huge steelhead he has under his belt…. 100% throwing spoons if I’m not mistaken.

granted we get big ones here and there on bags/beads…. It seems like the fish that bite big intrusive hardware presentations tend to average larger.


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

All on plugs. My favorite way to fish although my sixty six year old shoulders and body get pretty beat up after a couple days. To be young again!!




  








15 lbder




__
riverman


__
Feb 4, 2012












  








IMG_1011_2_




__
riverman


__
Nov 19, 2011












  








IMG_09471




__
riverman


__
Feb 15, 2011












  








IMG_07892




__
riverman


__
Nov 21, 2006


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

phpy04TdPPM4




__
riverman


__
Mar 31, 2011












  








phpPNVrQTPM3




__
riverman


__
Mar 31, 2011












  








IMG_0526




__
riverman


__
Dec 10, 2005












  








IMG_0037




__
riverman


__
Jan 14, 2004


__
1







A couple more, not big fish but the elements!!


----------



## MoJoRisin' (Jan 30, 2004)

This was one of my personal favorites...getting flipped off by a gorgeous steelie


----------



## SkunkCity (May 15, 2019)

A few fish from recent trips. Action hasn’t been too crazy, but I’ve picked off a few. Mostly on jigs.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking fish Skunk


----------



## Rando Wilson (Jul 4, 2020)

What is that first fish skunk? Almost looks like a laker?


----------



## SkunkCity (May 15, 2019)

Rando Wilson said:


> What is that first fish skunk? Almost looks like a laker?


Correct! It's a Laker. I normally get a few in the fall, just not this late in the year. A pleasant surprise.


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

SkunkCity said:


> View attachment 869947
> 
> View attachment 869946
> 
> ...


Hot Mess for the win!


----------



## SkunkCity (May 15, 2019)

Bob Hunter said:


> Hot Mess for the win!


One of my favorite patterns.


----------



## JKFisher (Sep 27, 2021)

SkunkCity said:


> One of my favorite patterns.


Are you running plastics on your jigs?


----------



## SkunkCity (May 15, 2019)

JKFisher said:


> Are you running plastics on your jigs?


Yes. I've been experimenting with some soft plastics from a Michigan-based company called Claybank Soft Plastics.


----------



## Rando Wilson (Jul 4, 2020)

SkunkCity said:


> Correct! It's a Laker. I normally get a few in the fall, just not this late in the year. A pleasant surprise.


That's cool, ive never caught a laker in the river. Did it fight like you were reeling a garbage bag upstream, kindof like a walleye?


----------



## SkunkCity (May 15, 2019)

Rando Wilson said:


> That's cool, ive never caught a laker in the river. Did it fight like you were reeling a garbage bag upstream, kindof like a walleye?


No, they fight fairly well on light tackle. I float fish for them and they can be a riot. Lots of rolls and headshakes. Not quite like a Salmon or a Steelhead, but still fun.


----------



## Rando Wilson (Jul 4, 2020)

Whats the peak time they're typically in rivers?


----------



## Bob Hunter (Jan 19, 2016)

SkunkCity said:


> One of my favorite patterns.


He makes that jig now in a 1/32 3X with a size 10 hook, along with a handful of other, and also has some 1/32 in a 2X size 10 with a mustad hook.


----------



## SkunkCity (May 15, 2019)

Rando Wilson said:


> Whats the peak time they're typically in rivers?


I fish a small NW trib. For me, the best time for lakers is mid to late October.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

lakers in the river can be fun to catch, but there r times they can be a pain, years ago the grand was full of them, in the fall when your fishing for silver, n u catch a laker, know big deal, but in the spring, on the walleye opener, lakers waste your time, i'm talking every drift, every hole/spot,, they fight like a big eye, after catching so man

ya start just horsing them in, n a number 4 aberdeen hook can't handle much of that, n if they don't fight as hard u play them out, n end up with a nice eye, i know that i lost some big eyes, because i played them like just another laker, in fact one of the eyes in my album stayed on my hook


----------



## Rando Wilson (Jul 4, 2020)

riverbob said:


> lakers in the river can be fun to catch, but there r times they can be a pain, years ago the grand was full of them, in the fall when your fishing for silver, n u catch a laker, know big deal, but in the spring, on the walleye opener, lakers waste your time, i'm talking every drift, every hole/spot,, they fight like a big eye, after catching so man
> 
> ya start just horsing them in, n a number 4 aberdeen hook can't handle much of that, n if they don't fight as hard u play them out, n end up with a nice eye, i know that i lost some big eyes, because i played them like just another laker, in fact one of the eyes in my album stayed on my hook


So are they in the rivers spawning in the fall and winter over and head back out in the spring.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Rando Wilson said:


> So are they in the rivers spawning in the fall and winter over and head back out in the spring.


 don't know this year, but back then they stayed till the water warmed


----------



## Krystalflash (Nov 26, 2021)

riverbob said:


> lakers in the river can be fun to catch, but there r times they can be a pain, years ago the grand was full of them, in the fall when your fishing for silver, n u catch a laker, know big deal, but in the spring, on the walleye opener, lakers waste your time, i'm talking every drift, every hole/spot,, they fight like a big eye, after catching so man
> 
> ya start just horsing them in, n a number 4 aberdeen hook can't handle much of that, n if they don't fight as hard u play them out, n end up with a nice eye, i know that i lost some big eyes, because i played them like just another laker, in fact one of the eyes in my album stayed on my hook


Yes…the Grand was place to get river lakers. Yes at times it seemed like every cast. More lakers then you could keep count of. You could c&r 60 fish in an outing if you wanted to. I always enjoyed them. How could anyone not like 6-10 lb trout on steelhead set up.


----------

